# PAXIL MADE ME HORNY...am i the only one???



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

PAXIL MADE ME HORNY AS HELL...







Supposedly this happened because they believe I'm Bipolar and you need both an upper and a downer. Just having one prescibed can really mess you up.So a supposedly Bipolar person who leans toward being Manic. I was horny 24 hours a day. I swear I used to quiver all over. Seriously.I ended making some STUPID choices because of this side effect. When I left the hospital for a nervous breakdown and started daily psych therapy, my psych therapist IMMEDIATELY had the doctor take me off it! At first though Paxil was a god send. I was no longer a bytch.It just happened to not be the right medication for my condition. Not everyone is meant to take some medicines, while for others its wonderful.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

No, I haven't noticed this side effect, although my hubby would probably love it! We were hoping that it would "perk me up' a little in that regard though. I've only been on it for a week and a half so far. I feel a little better. (I'm taking it for depression). I still had a bad day on Friday through. One thing I noticed is that it reactivated my IBS right after I started taking it. I was doing so well with the IBS. I'm being patient though. I hope things will settle down soon. I go back to my dr on August 18 and will see how I'm dong by then.


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

my freind has been on it for years and it decreased her appitite for sex ... and that is a side effect.However ... I too noticed an increase in mine.A LARGE one.sex on the brain 24-7Chemically , everyone is different.It has also been known to cause D or C some people go one way some go the other.Also my freind is tired from it all the time.I , on the other hand am very peppy.Its weird to have a sex drive again.


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

The paxil made me much more active, then it just went to far.I was depressed then all of a sudden I'm happy excited and feeling great. It was too much for my body to take. I went into a manic episode that I'm still trying to finish. My bipolar is the manic kind that makes me really hyper and just high on life, so the paxil was just too much...I'm still tryin' to deal w/the horniness. My other medicines are no help. I was told most medicines decrease your sex drive, but me well it didnt...


----------



## bubbles (Apr 7, 2000)

For me, it totally INCREASED my sex drive. I literally thought about sex all the time, as opposed to NEVER thinking about it or wanting it.Paxil got me from feeling intensely depressed and desperate (almost close to suicidal) to extremely happy and energetic....I'm not on it anymore. I'm on Prozac now. I was sleeping too much when I was onl Paxil...but I miss that happy giddy feeling. I'm thinking of switching back.


----------

